# David Ewart on the need for Christian education in India



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 27, 2020)

... There is no doubt, therefore, that Government have conferred a vast benefit upon the community at large, by appropriating the superfluous funds, and applying them as they are now applied. Still the great want, which the Christian philanthropist perceives and regrets, is that Book which contains the words of eternal life. Shakespeare is a class-book; but the sublime poetry of the Inspired Volume, and the simple narrative of the life and character of Him who “spake as never man spake,” are not permitted to have a place there. ...

For more, see David Ewart on the need for Christian education in India.


----------

